# Large opening in room?



## mcallister (Feb 25, 2007)

I currently have over 20 GIK panels. I have a large opening in my room to my stairwell leading upstairs. Curious if it would make a difference if I bought a Monster Trap or a 244 and put it on a GIK stand and placed it in the opening while listening/watching if it would do anything? Or would it just be a waste of money?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey Mike

Most likely, it would just help knock down any resonances/echos in the stairwell. You might be better off with a 242 panel there and the other 2 from the set actually up IN the stairwell to tame it even more.

Bryan


----------



## mcallister (Feb 25, 2007)

That could be a toughy as I'm not sure how the significant other would like having more panels in the stairwell. I could order the three and place the other two at the ceiling first reflection points. I already have one on the ceiling for the center channel but am awaiting LS-9's from av123 and with their limited vertical dispersion haven't done so. Not sure I'll ever get the speakers though.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

With LS-9's, you're correct in that they're somewhat self-cancelling in the vertical dimension due to the line-array setup. 

If it were me, I'd just experiment with one of the panels you already have - maybe sitting on a chair to see what it does before you spend any more money. I'd just want to make sure any filtering isn't destructive to the room response.

Bryan


----------

